# Self Leveler over fresh concrete, how long should I wait?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No reason to wait as far as the concrete is concerned.


----------



## tsg234 (Feb 5, 2010)

It says on the container of self leveler that the concrete must be fully cured


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What brand of self leveler?


----------



## tsg234 (Feb 5, 2010)

The brand is Akona self-leveling floor underlayment cement


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry I am not familiar with that one. Is that what the heat system recommends?

I wish I could be of more help.---Mike--


----------



## tsg234 (Feb 5, 2010)

What is a heat system?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You said you were putting in in floor heat---I figured it was an electric under floor system-----
Perhaps I an a bit confused.


----------



## tsg234 (Feb 5, 2010)

oh yeah, I am using electric in floor heat. I'm not sure what it recommends, I'll have to look and see what it says


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Fully cured concrete is about 28 days.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are looking to fill in some low or uneven spots before you bed your electric mat into Firmset--
consider using 'Feather finish' or even vinyl cement patch. 
If you need to level the floor check out 'Jiff Set' 

All of the above work over new cement----There is a technical help phone number on the bag of stuff that you bought--Call it and ask if it's the right thing for your use.---Mike--


----------

